# House for auction, Devon



## Andy Wipes (Jan 13, 2013)

Unable to get inside as this is semi detached & next door were giving me funny looks! House was built by the Duke of Bedford in the 19th Century & has been empty for a while though I have only just discovered this. I hope these shots give a flavour of the place. It will be lovely once a load of money has been spent on it.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 13, 2013)

You should have gone for it!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Andy Wipes (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah, you're probably right! As the auction is soon though, it was tucked up a bit thoroughly; that's my excuse anyway !


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 13, 2013)

It will need some money spent on it!!great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## rusty-signs (Jan 13, 2013)

Worth buying for the Anderson shelter alone!


----------



## Stussy (Jan 13, 2013)

Some really nice pics there, the stain glass door is great! Shoud of just went for it and clambered in!


----------



## cogito (Jan 13, 2013)

Holy funk! Pretty rare to see an Anderson Shelter still standing in it's original place!


----------



## Andy Wipes (Jan 13, 2013)

The Anderson Shelter seemed to be a glorified shed; there was no sign of anything underground. Presumably filled in. Might go back for another look.


----------



## MrDan (Jan 13, 2013)

Please do go and have another look  could be a great project!


----------



## 12quidkidinnit (Jan 14, 2013)

Says £75,000 on the estate agent's website. Is that an estimate of what they think it'll go for, or is that the auction reserve ? 


> FOR SALE BY PUBLIC AUCTION
> Dilapidated Townhouse
> Town Centre Location
> Renovation Potential
> ...





> Despite its condition, the house has retained a few character elements,


Yes, like a roof, and some walls.

Joking aside, I reckon it looks better on the inside, but definitely worth doing up if the price was right. I suppose the outside looks bad because of the discolouration on the walls, and the missing porch. Nice big rooms and a few open fireplaces.


----------



## Andy Wipes (Jan 14, 2013)

Think that's an estimate. Someone else came for a look while I was there & said he knew one of the estate agents & they reckon it'll go for nearer a £100k. I imagine the same again doing it up but it's in a good position; great views & big jungle garden but no sun 'til late afternoon as on the side of a hill.


----------



## Andy Wipes (Jan 14, 2013)

Went back today & got more outside shots. I am going later in the week for some inside shots; as a potential buyer; must not put down a deposit by mistake!


----------



## krela (Jan 14, 2013)

Quoted prices for auction are guide prices and are usually the minimum the auctioneer thinks it will go for.

As a rule property auctions don't have reserve prices, if you want a reserve price sell it the normal way!

Also Anderson shelters don't have underground bits, during the war it would have been covered over in earth to offer limited (largely ineffective, and often counter-productive) blast protection. When incorrectly constructed, and they often were, they could actually amplify rather than deflect blast pressure!


----------



## Bones out (Jan 15, 2013)

I rather hope the fire evidence is superficial only on the outside. 

Looks like a right potential time capsule 

Good luck with your viewing, you will be excused flash photography if you post em up


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 15, 2013)

Ah the shopping trolley in the garden - the perennial sign of opulence.


----------



## Andy Wipes (Jan 20, 2013)

*Derelict house for auction interior shots*

Quick look inside posing as potential bidder on a group viewing so had to be speedy with the camera; got a few strange looks! House has been empty since 2003 & was built probably by the Duke of Bedford who was responsible for much of the building in Tavistock. Downstairs was boarded up hence some of the darker shots but some nice features there; stained glas & solid wood doors & a few nice old fireplaces.





Detail of stained glass door




In the basement




Old gas fitting




Basement again




Basement room; no light.




Graffiti fireplace








Nice fireplace with roots groing down




Little room over the porch; had a cooker socket in it surprisingly




Down the back stairs








Outdoor dart board








Missing loo
























The outside again


----------



## Andy Wipes (Jan 21, 2013)

I have now! A few pics at end of report


----------



## HughieD (Jan 22, 2013)

Good work Mr Wipes. Loving the stained glass, the original fireplaces and hand basin. But the outdoor dartboard clinches it for me


----------

